#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Integracao php com leitor de codigo de barras

## jamba

Tarde,

Alguem aqui já passou por essa experiencia em integrar um sistema desenvolvido em php com leitores de codigo de barra? Ande poderei achar exemplos, artigos ou afins sobre esse assunto?

Valeu

----------


## evandrofisico

Cara, vc quer integrar a LEITURA ou a IMPRESSÃO de códigos de barras? Eu andei pesquisando sobre o assnto para desenvolver um sisteminha, o leitor de códigos de barras funciona como um teclado normal, tanto que eles são conectados tanto a USB quanto a PS/2, então tudo que um script php que vai ler códigos de barras precisa é ter um campo que vai receber dados numéricos. Agora, se vc quer que isso fique escondido (tipo, que não aparecam os digitos na página e sim uma descricao de pessoa/produto/coisa parecida) vai precisar de um pouco de javascript para tal. Que mal lhe pergunte, qual é o proposito do sistema? preisando de ajuda estamos ai.

----------

